# Jed1



## jed1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello Again
Could somebody clarify what is meant by UK resident.
The question arises in the form of life insrance. i.e : Must be resident in the UK to be accepted 
What is the criteria for a UK resident.
Thanks
JED1


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

jed1 said:


> Hello Again
> Could somebody clarify what is meant by UK resident.
> The question arises in the form of life insrance. i.e : Must be resident in the UK to be accepted
> What is the criteria for a UK resident.
> ...


UK resident means----the UK is where you normally reside,live ,and where you claim to live on a permanent basis,you may go abroad for x amount of days somewhere else but you stay within your allowed time out of the country so that you can still claim the UK as your country of residence.Having the UK as your main place of living of course allows you access to the British health service,not because of nationality but because its where you normally live on a full time basis although you may be to and fro to Naxos.


----------

